# DTV lied again to me...



## feeth (Jul 23, 2006)

I called to get whole house DVR access. I just installed a wired network throughout the house.

I have:
2 HD DVRs
1 HD receiver
1 SD DVR


They told me it would cost $99 and I would have to renew a 2 yr commitment as 2 of my receivers needed upgraded for the whol;e house DVR to work. I asked if they would replace the older HD receiver and the SD DVR with HD receivers and she said yes.

I asked that since I was extending my contract (that ends in Aug) by 2 years if they could waive the $99 fee. She said they could do it for $49 and that covers whatever equipment needs upgrading. 

So I said ok and had the install scheduled for today.

Two installers show up with a new HD receiver and a new SD DVR. :sure: I told them that was not corrected and he double checked the work order and said this is what we have.

I told him I am not going to extend my contract by 2 years and pay $49 to have both receivers the same. All of my TVs are HD.

He calls DTV on his special # and the CSA says thats what we show too. I told her what I was told when I called and she said we can change out the SD DVR for a HD receiver, but it will cost $99 more. 

I said no I am not going to fall for your bait and switch. If you can't make this right, cancel this deal and I will have no need for DTV after my contract is up in August. 

She said ok, I will cancel this install. 

She talked to one of the installers and told then the install is cancelled.

That was it.

I have my notes right in front of me. They said 2 new HD receivers and whole house DVR access, total price $52.97 w/ some tax or fee. I talked to Bridget on 6-12-10 at 3:30pm

I'm going to make one call to retention dept tomorrow, I guess if they can't fix this BS, goodbye DTV in August. :nono2:


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

You may also want to send an email to Ellen Filipiak with the details you just mentioned.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

So, *feeth*, do you think they had a staff meeting the on the morning of 6/12 when the decided to lie to you, or was it a spur of the moment decision? Or did that CSR lie to everyone who called that day and you just got unlucky?

As I see it, there was a mistake. You were promised a HD DVR. They tried to give you a SD DVR. You rightfully cancelled the install because it wasn't what you wanted. I would have done the same. The difference is I would now use this an opportunity to get what you really wanted. You are now in an excellent position to get the install of an new HD DVR, a replacement HD receiver, DECA and SWiM all for free with a new two year commitment. But if you go into the call tomorrow with a "you lied to me" attitude, I'd be surprised if you get it.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> So, *feeth*, do you think they had a staff meeting the on the morning of 6/12 when the decided to lie to you, or was it a spur of the moment decision? Or did that CSR lie to everyone who called that day and you just got unlucky?
> 
> As I see it, there was a mistake. You were promised a HD DVR. They tried to give you a SD DVR. You rightfully cancelled the install because it wasn't what you wanted. I would have done the same. The difference is I would now use this an opportunity to get what you really wanted. You are now in an excellent position to get the install of an new HD DVR, a replacement HD receiver, DECA and SWiM all for free with a new two year commitment. But if you go into the call tomorrow with a "you lied to me" attitude, I'd be surprised if you get it.


Couldn't agree more. I had the same issue, and after a couple of civil phone calls, I got my upgrade.

Mine was actually a little worse, as I didn't ask for the HD DVR upgrade, the CSR offered it unpromted. Either way, I got my upgrade and all is well. No harm, no foul.


----------



## johns70 (May 2, 2010)

It kills when people say - DIRECTV LIED TO ME !!

Yep, that's their new business model - lie to the customers.


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

I would just cancel and not renew. Screw that having to go the extra mile for yourself. Sad thing is big company's like this. They do no care if you leave. Lose 1 gain 1 is their attitude. :nono2: Sorry if I sound bitter towards Directv. It really just irritates me to hear a story like this when it could be resolved so easily.


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

Love the hyperbole here.

Clarification: Yes, you were misinformed by the initial agent. Was this the entire company intentionally "lying" to you with a "bait and switch"? NO. Should the agent be disciplined and corrected? Absolutely.

The Whole Home DVR upgrade offer only replaces/upgrades COMPATIBLE receivers. If you have an SD/SDDVR, it will NOT be upgraded to MRV compatible as part of this offer. YOu would have to pay the regular price for said upgrade.


----------



## dtvmike1652 (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes this post is correct. Some agents just haven't caught on that it doesn't replace existing receivers with ones that are mrv capable but it replaces them with SWM compatible receivers. To upgrade those other 2 receivers depending on account status would have been at least another $99 for both or possibly could have gotten one of them for free. If you want all of your televisions call and replace the order and pay the additional receivers like everyone else would have to. So as a few have all ready said Directv didn't lie to you just the agent gave out misinformation maybe because she didn't understand what's involved in replacing those existing receivers.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

johns70 said:


> It kills when people say - DIRECTV LIED TO ME !!
> 
> Yep, that's their new business model - lie to the customers.


Technically you are correct. "DirecTV" didn't lie to him but the CSR misinformed him. This was due to improper training and/or a rep who doesn't do their job properly.

HOWEVER, as every CSR is taught "YOU represent the company," YOU are the person the customer is speaking with," YOU will take the "blame" for any issues. "YOU (the CSR) shouldn't take it personally when I customer is irate and blames you for a problem."

What this means is that the rep "IS" DirecTV. The ARE "the Company."

Therefore "DirecTV lied to him." Right or wrong, that is the "customer experience." We can rationalize it any way we want but the "front person" between the customer and the company is the under paid, poorly trained, highly abused CSR. They ARE DirecTV.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> Technically you are correct. "DirecTV" didn't lie to him but the CSR misinformed him. This was due to improper training and/or a rep who doesn't do their job properly.


There still is an assumption in what you are saying. It is very possible that the CSR told him exactly what was intended and just misentered the data into the order.

If you go to a restaurant and you ask for the salad dressing on the side and they put it on the salad by mistake, did they misinform you or did they just make a mistake?


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

TBlazer07 said:


> Technically you are correct. "DirecTV" didn't lie to him but the CSR misinformed him. This was due to improper training and/or a rep who doesn't do their job properly.
> 
> HOWEVER, as every CSR is taught "YOU represent the company," YOU are the person the customer is speaking with," YOU will take the "blame" for any issues. "YOU (the CSR) shouldn't take it personally when I customer is irate and blames you for a problem."
> 
> ...


agree 100%


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Have I had a CSR tell me something that I knew was completely untrue? Yes. Was it because they were lying to me? No. Lying implies saying one thing while knowing another thing is true. That was not the case. They believed what they told me was the truth. They were just wrong.









But then, I doubt I'll win this arguement with the OP. The title of this thread is *DTV lied again to me...* Which means they've lied to him in the past. I bet they'll lie to him in the future.


----------



## linuspbmo (Oct 2, 2009)

Carl Spock said:


> Have I had a CSR tell me something that I knew was completely untrue? Yes. Was it because they were lying to me? No. Lying implies saying one thing while knowing another thing is true. That was not the case. They believed what they told me was the truth. They were just wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what percentage of your 2500 plus posts are for helpful advice and how many are for defending DTV no matter what?


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

linuspbmo said:


> I wonder what percentage of your 2500 plus posts are for helpful advice and how many are for defending DTV no matter what?


His post doesn't sound like he is defending Directv, not to me anyway. In fact, he says that what the csr told the op is wrong.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

linuspbmo said:


> I wonder what percentage of your 2500 plus posts are <snip> for defending DTV no matter what?


 All.


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

linuspbmo said:


> I wonder what percentage of your 2500 plus posts are for helpful advice and how many are for defending DTV no matter what?


Matter of 'slant' I guess. I think he said that the CSR was indeed wrong but then he made the correct distinction between being them being 'wrong' and *'lying.'* Lying indicates intent while being wrong does not.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

tonyd79 said:


> There still is an assumption in what you are saying. It is very possible that the CSR told him exactly what was intended and just misentered the data into the order.
> 
> If you go to a restaurant and you ask for the salad dressing on the side and they put it on the salad by mistake, did they misinform you or did they just make a mistake?


It doesn't matter what the cause of the problem was, the bottom line is "the restaurant" f'd up. Whether is was an accident, on purpose, with malice or without. It is THE RESTAURANT that had the problem. That's where you went to eat and that's whose name is on your credit card.

I'm not disagreeing with you, but the perception of the customer is "I went to eat at Joe's, it didn't go right so my experience was unsatisfactory so Joe's sucks. Doesn't matter why. Honest error, lousy CSR (waitress), Joes just ain't good.

Right or wrong that's how the mind works.


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

lflorack said:


> Matter of 'slant' I guess. I think he said that the CSR was indeed wrong but then he made the correct distinction between being them being 'wrong' and *'lying.'* Lying indicates intent while being wrong does not.


Bingo.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> It doesn't matter what the cause of the problem was, the bottom line is "the restaurant" f'd up. Whether is was an accident, on purpose, with malice or without. It is THE RESTAURANT that had the problem. That's where you went to eat and that's whose name is on your credit card.
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with you, but the perception of the customer is "I went to eat at Joe's, it didn't go right so my experience was unsatisfactory so Joe's sucks. Doesn't matter why. Honest error, lousy CSR (waitress), Joes just ain't good.
> 
> Right or wrong that's how the mind works.


Nope. It is most definitely different. If a restaurant or anyone makes a mistake, you forgive them. If they make repeated mistakes, you say they are incompetent and you may not go back.

They LIE to you, you don't forgive them. Lying is not a mistake. It is not accidental, it is deliberate.

The customer who does not attempt to see beyond "that experience sucked" is only hurting themselves.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

linuspbmo said:


> I wonder what percentage of your 2500 plus posts are for helpful advice and how many are for defending DTV no matter what?


Ah, I see what your problem is. You think that, since other web sites on the internet are solely devoted to bashing the company that is the focus of the web site that DBSTalk is just one big DirecTV "***** session" where everyone complains about the company and passes around ways to screw said company over. If that's the case, I think you want the other "guys". Over here, we are people who are passionate about DirecTV, but not in a 100% negative way. (Oh, and there are those here who are as passionate about Dish as we are about DirecTV-they're just in a different section of the forum.)

Does this meant we don't think DirecTV makes mistakes? No.
Does this mean we don't call them out on said mistakes? No.
Does this mean we think DirecTV is "evil"? No.
Does this mean we think DirecTV is perfect? No.
Does this mean we think DirecTV is a company made of of fallible human beings who are sometimes misinformed or desirous of avoiding conflict and misstate, mislead and cause problems? Yes.

Of course, you are welcome to have and express your own opinion.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

seems to be happening more and more though, whether its due to lack of training or lack of professionalism it does not matter.
when a customer is told through the only point of contact they have that item A will be replaced with item B then that is exactly what needs to happen.
if the CSR is wrong, it does not matter. thats a CSR issue, they need to step up to the game or step out.
the constant ineptitude of the CSR's is putting a strain notonly on customer relations but also on the installers who have to deal with the customer personally.


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

Newshawk said:


> Ah, I see what your problem is. You think that, since other web sites on the internet are solely devoted to bashing the company that is the focus of the web site that DBSTalk is just one big DirecTV "***** session" where everyone complains about the company and passes around ways to screw said company over. If that's the case, I think you want the other "guys". Over here, we are people who are passionate about DirecTV, but not in a 100% negative way. (Oh, and there are those here who are as passionate about Dish as we are about DirecTV-they're just in a different section of the forum.)


If your post is a veiled reference to satelliteguys, I disagree. As a member of both boards, I can assure you there is plenty of Directv bashing and fawning over there, too. dbstalk is better for the information side of Directv, and satelliteguys leans toward a big town meeting format where discussions tend to wander, sometimes by design! Both serve their purpose quite well, IMHO.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> Technically you are correct. "DirecTV" didn't lie to him but the CSR misinformed him. This was due to improper training and/or a rep who doesn't do their job properly.
> 
> HOWEVER, as every CSR is taught "YOU represent the company," YOU are the person the customer is speaking with," YOU will take the "blame" for any issues. "YOU (the CSR) shouldn't take it personally when I customer is irate and blames you for a problem."
> 
> ...


Perverse logic, if I ever have seen it. Lying *requires* intent to deceive, not merely ignorance, incompetence or carelessness.

If one doesn't know *for a fact* that the CSR (and by association, D*), intended to misinform, deceive or misrepresent, then they weren't "lying". So let's stop using the word "lie".

They definitely screwed up. That's a fact. It's fixable, that's also a fact. The rest (i.e., alleged lying) is hyperbolic hand-waving/ hand-wringing.

Anyone having dealt with D* CSRs has learned about their capabilities, read as: all over the map. Where do you think the term CSR roulette came from? It's lamentable, it's unfortunate, but it is what it has been and most likely will be. How's that for existential vaporware?

In short, lying has nothing to do with it, and is just an angry way of expressing frustration, hopefully leading to some sort of favorable resolution of the problem. ...and it rarely works.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I gotta admit I think there is some deliberate lying lately. they get paid to make the sale and I think many do know what they offer is not correct. and since the installer on scene is the person who has to deal with it there are not enough repercussions to make the practice monetarily disadvantageous to the csr.


----------



## csterno (Jun 3, 2010)

Something similar happened to me. The CSR who took the order said I was eligible for FREE receiver upgrades when I signed up for MRV (I had 2 HD dvrs that would work and 2 SD receivers that needed to be upgraded). I confirmed with the CSR that when it was done I would be able to watch my DVR content on all 4 receivers, Yes was the answer. When the installer came he said that he had new receivers to replace the SD receivers but they weren't HD, so they wouldn't work with the MRV. Basically the two DVR's could see each other but that was it. Once they come out they can't change the equipment order and he said it happens all the time because the CSR's don't really know what equipment is needed to make it all work. The installer told me to call in and they should take care of the problem though they will ask you to pay for the receivers. He said be persistent and it should be ok.

I called in and got transferred to someone who said that they were sorry but it would be $99 for a HD receiver. I said no way, the CSR said that MRV would be working on all tv's when the installer left. Who went and checked and said that I was eligible for a free HD receiver. I said that's great but I need 2. He said he couldn't do that but was able to use a loophole with the premium channels so essentially I got the second HD receiver for $24 plus shipping ($20). So I ended up with 2 H24's for $44. 

I don't think the original CSR was intentionally lying, I just don't think they totally know what's required. Probably the same in this situation.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> I gotta admit I think there is some deliberate lying lately. they get paid to make the sale and I think many do know what they offer is not correct. and since the installer on scene is the person who has to deal with it there are not enough repercussions to make the practice monetarily disadvantageous to the csr.


"thinking" someone may be lying and blatantly smearing their character in public by accusing them of same, are two different things. Discretion is the better part of valor, even though some of the drama is lost.

It is always better to assume the most charitable of explanations for "misinformation", when confronted with these kinds of problems. It certainly lowers one's blood pressure.

I can't tell you the number of times I have been faced with retail electronics sales people who say the most absurd things when trying to explain something (be it policy or how a device works), because they feel they are on the spot, or because they just don't know any better and that is how they have operated throughout their lives. They just blurt out the first thing that comes to mind, because that's what they have always done, or to escape the discomfort of not knowing what the hell they are doing. They are not lying, they are escaping or merely on auto-pilot. They don't even have the immediate awareness to evaluate whether what they are saying is accurate or not, they are just hasty, or want out of an uncomfortable situation.

They aren't lying most of the time, rather, they are either clueless or actually desperate!

The relationships are not reciprocal. Most misinformation is not lying, while all lying is misinformation. It's all about intent, which is very difficult to discern, and the evil of which one should reserve for the most egregious of situations. One should not just plop out there this accusation for every mistake that underpaid, under qualified regular joes and janes lost in the sea of a technology driven retail business, make.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

feeth said:


> I called to get whole house DVR access. I just installed a wired network throughout the house.
> 
> I have:
> 2 HD DVRs
> ...


It's only 2 months away and then you can find a provider that you like. Life's too short to be unhappy. I would probably pay the $40 and leave now if I was that unhappy. 
I tried to get MRV installed twice and they brought the wrong equipment so I canceled the installation. Not a big deal to me though.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

not knowing and making something up to cover lack of knowledge is lying.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

KoRn said:


> I would just cancel and not renew. Screw that having to go the extra mile for yourself. Sad thing is big company's like this. They do no care if you leave. Lose 1 gain 1 is their attitude. :nono2: Sorry if I sound bitter towards Directv. It really just irritates me to hear a story like this when it could be resolved so easily.


Those that don't go the extra mile often end up bitter in many circumstances. In a perfect world this would not be a problem, but we don't live in a perfect world. I'm sure that every TV provider will irritate folks that just take what is dished out. This also carries over to retail and other service industries.

It's a rare find these days to get a company that meets the full goal of your statement here. And don't forget, there are also customers who do their best to take advantage of a situation and often lie themselves .. so in some cases, not being customer oriented is the right choice. The latter of course is not a large percentage, as I believe most people try to be honest .. but it does happen.

So, speaking generally about DIRECTV, I think that they do (overall) a good job. But I, too, have to take the initiative at times to make things happen in a way that I find satisfactory. This, to me, is not a problem. Just part of doing business with any company.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I've talked to a couple CSR's who were absolutely clueless about Sonic Tap channels, but most of my CSR experiences have been rewarding. A calm voice and the use of "please" once in a while helps.

What really surprised me was one CSR saying "I don't know" in response to my question and then offering to put me on hold briefly while she looked for the answer. She found it, answered me, and all was well. 

I tried to call last week about a billing problem and couldn't reach a CSR for over 20 minutes. I gave up and sent a message through the web site "contact us" address. I was pleasantly surprised to get a good answer back in less than two hours.


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

David MacLeod said:


> I gotta admit I think there is some deliberate lying lately. they get paid to make the sale and I think many do know what they offer is not correct. and since the installer on scene is the person who has to deal with it there are not enough repercussions to make the practice monetarily disadvantageous to the csr.


Erm, CSR's do NOT get any kind of incentive or bonus for simply ordering equipment upgrades..


----------



## Barcthespark (Dec 16, 2007)

It doesn't really matter if it is lying or incompetency, because the end result is the same; the customer gets put through the ringer.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

David MacLeod said:


> not knowing and making something up to cover lack of knowledge is lying.


prove that they made something up to cover lack of knowledge, misinformation is not making something up.

Sorry CSR posts are hillarious, you only see what the poster wants you to see and it is slated in such a way that it makes the poster look as if they are the injuried party no matter what actually happened.

My business has a contract to cover CS support for a couple of online games, would love to be allowed to post the actual transcript or recording of a csr call in the thread that the player posted their version of it to show the truth of what actually happened, alas we cannot do that, but we do have a lovely time rolling on the floor laughing at the claims


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

johns70 said:


> It kills when people say - DIRECTV LIED TO ME !!
> 
> Yep, that's their new business model - lie to the customers.


LOL...Everytime I see the word LIE in this forum I have to wonder if the poster missed that day of English class when the definition was learned.

I doubt the CSR knew she wasn't telling you truth. It was a mistake, not a LIE.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

David MacLeod said:


> not knowing and making something up to cover lack of knowledge is lying.


What? A lie is when a KNOWN untruth is expressed as truth. If you lack knowledge in something how can you lie about it?? How would you know what you were saying wasn't the truth if you didn't have knowledge in the subject?


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

guys are friggin unbelievable.
the authority figure for a customer is the csr, so what they say is supposed to be the truth from a customer standpoint.
if they don't know and make something up to cover the lack of knowledge in order to placate the customer its lying.
a lie of omission is still a lie.
a lie due to stupidity is still a lie.
a lie due to ineptitude is still a lie.
a lie due to ego is a lie also and in these cases causes ripples on down the chain.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> guys are friggin unbelievable.
> the authority figure for a customer is the csr, so what they say is supposed to be the truth from a customer standpoint.
> if they don't know and make something up to cover the lack of knowledge in order to placate the customer its lying.
> a lie of omission is still a lie.
> ...


...so basically everything is a lie in your book. Got it.  What may pass for a lie in your eyes, may not always be what a lie actually is.

It was a mistake, plain and simple. A simple mistake which can be easily resolved. Let's hope cooler heads prevail in this case. Rhetoric and hyperbole are often unnecessary.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> guys are friggin unbelievable.
> the authority figure for a customer is the csr, so what they say is supposed to be the truth from a customer standpoint.
> if they don't know and make something up to cover the lack of knowledge in order to placate the customer its lying.
> a lie of omission is still a lie.
> ...


All, except perhaps one of those definitions are patently false, unless they include the element of intention to deceive (which covering to placate, might). A lie must include an intention to deceive, and using your definitions in public could well produce an unfortunate run-in with the legal system.

You, of course, are free to believe whatever you like, but the legal requirement for something to be a "lie" is the element of intent. You may not like the definition, but that's what it is....and calling people liars, unnecessarily, is not flattering to anyone.

Everything said about the untoward results of misinformation is absolutely true. I don't dispute that at all. I do object to smearing someone's character whimsically, and publicly when it is neither necessary nor accurate.


----------



## cfkane (Mar 14, 2010)

I do not think the CSR lied. It was a mistake. I do think that D* should give the guy exactly what he was promised by the CSR. If you order a steak at an eatery and it is not right, most places comp your meal. D* should take the loss on this because it is what the CSR promised assuming that what the OP stated is what happened.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> ...so basically everything is a lie in your book. Got it.  What may pass for a lie in your eyes, may not always be what a lie actually is.
> 
> It was a mistake, plain and simple. A simple mistake which can be easily resolved. Let's hope cooler heads prevail in this case. Rhetoric and hyperbole are often unnecessary.


Amen.

I have been on the floor with these people and it is a TOUGH TOUGH TOUGH job. I'm not making excuses, just telling you like it is. Certainly D* (or E* or any other company) expects these folks to be at the top of their game. An agent can handle hundreds of calls in a day and not have any one be the same because the scenarios are so different. Now, certainly most calls fit into a similar "genre" but not always.

Think about what a CSR has to be able to grasp

Billing
Technical (SD, HD, hardware questions, broadband questions)
Programming
Sports blackouts (having been in the sports business for over a decade, this at times even stumps the experts)
Scheduling installs
Suspends, late payments, customers moving, hardware upgrades, programming upgrades and downgrades

Etc, etc.

I tip my hat to these people. A very difficult job. It's unfortunate the thread starter felt he was lied to. More than likely a mistake was made.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

cfkane said:


> I do not think the CSR lied. It was a mistake. I do think that D* should give the guy exactly what he was promised by the CSR. If you order a steak at an eatery and it is not right, most places comp your meal. D* should take the loss on this because it is what the CSR promised assuming that what the OP stated is what happened.


An error was made, that is obvious. The OP wanted equipment installed for one purpose, an order was placed that was incorrect. There is not a person on this forum who hasn't made an error.

The error did not cost the OP any $$, he wasn't erroneously put into a new agreement, there are no financial damages that he incurred or will incur other than his time.

So pleae get over the "world owes me a living" mentality and get the problem fixed. Order the correct equipment, pay the price and move on.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

hasan said:


> Perverse logic, if I ever have seen it. Lying *requires* intent to deceive, not merely ignorance, incompetence or carelessness.
> 
> If one doesn't know *for a fact* that the CSR (and by association, D*), intended to misinform, deceive or misrepresent, then they weren't "lying". So let's stop using the word "lie".
> 
> ...


The point was that whether they are lying, mistaken, mistrained or whatever it is DirecTV that is to be blamed because the CSR ***IS*** DirecTV as far as the CUSTOMER is concerned. "Th CSR was wrong" is a totally meaningless statement. Since the CSR is a representative of DirecTV, RIGHT OR WRONG it is DirecTV that is wrong. I trained CSR's for 3 years and the #1 rule is YOU ARE THE COMPANY. As per my original message you'd see that whether they were lying or misinformed doesn't matter.


----------



## cfkane (Mar 14, 2010)

cariera said:


> An error was made, that is obvious. The OP wanted equipment installed for one purpose, an order was placed that was incorrect. There is not a person on this forum who hasn't made an error.
> 
> The error did not cost the OP any $$, he wasn't erroneously put into a new agreement, there are no financial damages that he incurred or will incur other than his time.
> 
> So pleae get over the "world owes me a living" mentality and get the problem fixed. Order the correct equipment, pay the price and move on.


I do not mean to say that "The world owes me" anything. I just think that it is good business practice to honor the promise made when possible even if it was in error. D* should at least give him free premiums for 3 months (or something similar) for any inconvenience caused by the non-install that resulted from the error. I know I have taken time out of work for D* installs in the past. If I did not get the install due to a D* error, I am out of $$ from work. this is not a swipe at CSR's, I understand we all make mistakes and I understand that the work very hard.


----------



## johns70 (May 2, 2010)

I wouldn't run around saying RED LOBSTER LIED TO ME !!  just because I asked - _Can I get the salad dressing on the side _? The waitress said - _Yes,_ and when the salad came out the dressing was already on the salad.

Even if I had really bad service on one visit I wouldn't claim the entire organization was terrible. I'd probably not go to that particular location again for a while.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

I had just the opposite experience when I ordered whole house DVR service. I had an HR22, an R22 and an R15. I expected that the R15 would be changed to an R16 in order for the SWM to work. 
I was aware that it wouldn't work in the DECA cloud. Besides, I already had an HR24 on order from Solid Signal and would use it to replace the R15 or 16 when it was delivered. 
Instead, the CSR insisted on upgrading me to a high definition receiver so the whole house DVR would work everywhere. When I explained I would be replacing it within a week, he said, no problems just deactivate it and return it. 
My problem was the system didn't recognize that my R22 would work as a High Def DVR. He solved this by changing it into an HR22 in the system. Of course, I'm now having a hard time getting it changed back.

I really like what DIRECTV has to offer in the way of services and channels, but I agree with Doug that you have to be proactive to make sure things get done correctly. Maybe it’s just my age showing or my desperate need to control situations, but I’m like that with most companies I deal with.

When my whole house DVR was installed I had the same problem many others had, no broadband DECA available. It took quite some time and a couple of phone calls but the TECH finally connected me to my network with a regular DECA. The hardest part of that conversation was to make sure I wasn’t insulting the Tech because I had a little knowledge that he didn’t have.

I just think you really need to be prepared when dealing with CSR’s or Techs because these are not the type of jobs people typically hold for 20 years and gain experience. They come and go and the knowledge they acquire goes with them.

Of course you might say that you aren’t responsible for educating DIRECTV’s staff and that’s true. But if you don’t plenty of things can go wrong. Because of the stuff I’ve learned from this board I’ve managed to avoid most of the common problems people have seen with DIRECTV. I’ve learned to track my boxes when I return them, check my account online after a CSR tells me they have made changes and take the various other safeguards that make my interaction with them go well. So thank you everyone here for the info and help so far.

This might seem like to much bother for some, and that’s OK. But maybe you need a provider that does the basics better. If so, I suspect you’ll be losing out on some really unique and forward looking services.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

feeth said:


> I called to get whole house DVR access. I just installed a wired network throughout the house.
> 
> I have:
> 2 HD DVRs
> ...


Better to say someone is "mistaken" then to accuse them of "lying". It's a more polite way of doing business.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

David MacLeod said:


> guys are friggin unbelievable.
> the authority figure for a customer is the csr, so what they say is supposed to be the truth from a customer standpoint.
> if they don't know and make something up to cover the lack of knowledge in order to placate the customer its lying.
> a lie of omission is still a lie.
> ...


So basicly every one that opens their mouth to say something or hold a discussion is lying by your definition - interesting


----------



## HerntDawg (Oct 6, 2008)

sooo, the OP still has no thought.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

HerntDawg said:


> sooo, the OP still has no thought.


Long gone.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

joed32 said:


> Long gone.


He is "lie-ing" low.


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

Couldn't this whole situation have been avoided by the OP activating MRV unsupported since he mentioned that he just installed a wired network in his house?


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

It's a new process and unfortunately your first CSR clearly didn't understand what is covered by an upgrade order. Older HD receivers (h20's have no Ethernet and need to replaced with a h21+) and Sd units do need to be upgraded to SWiM capable units but will not be automatically upgraded to HD or DVR's. That is an additional item.


----------



## paulsown (Sep 18, 2007)

Another thread proving why this forum is ROCKETING towards obscurity.

Defend, defend, defend. It was just a mistake or the OP's fault is the common answer. 

The CSR's lie and everyone here knows it. They have goals to hit and that is one way they can do it. Anyone who does not think this is true is just blind.

2.5 pages of blame (the OP is wrong or expects to much) and excuses that the CSR's are "just people and make mistakes". And then wonder why the OP does not come back?

Amazing. Simply amazing.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

paulsown said:


> Another thread proving why this forum is ROCKETING towards obscurity.
> 
> Defend, defend, defend. It was just a mistake or the OP's fault is the common answer.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry we couldn't twist the facts to give a more proper answer. :lol: Please provide a list of these goals you speak of to validate your claims.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

paulsown said:


> Another thread proving why this forum is ROCKETING towards obscurity.
> 
> Defend, defend, defend. It was just a mistake or the OP's fault is the common answer.
> 
> ...


Directv is a bunch of liars; you're right, OP!

Is that the response you want on this topic, paulsown?


----------



## ctpd845 (Jan 22, 2010)

paulsown said:


> Another thread proving why this forum is ROCKETING towards obscurity.
> 
> Defend, defend, defend. It was just a mistake or the OP's fault is the common answer.
> 
> ...


I sure would like to see the proof you must have to show that the CSR's lie. I guess I must be blind like most on this forum then.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't think most CSRs lie but an awful lot of them are misinformed.

And I think that customers are human too, make mistakes, and are often denied the sympathy by some forum members that CSRs easily receive.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

paulsown said:


> Another thread proving why this forum is ROCKETING towards obscurity.
> 
> Defend, defend, defend. It was just a mistake or the OP's fault is the common answer.
> 
> ...


Having worked in call centers incompetence/ignorance is a much more likely scenario than malice or intentional deception. Sure it still sucks to get wrong information but it happens.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

paulsown said:


> Another thread proving why this forum is ROCKETING towards obscurity.
> 
> Defend, defend, defend. It was just a mistake or the OP's fault is the common answer.
> 
> ...


Blah. Blah. Blah.

Aren't you the one who just two of your posts ago (way back in July) basically called for DirecTV's demise because some postal worker saw a lot of return boxes to DirecTV?

Now who has the agenda?


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

paulsown said:


> Another thread proving why this forum is ROCKETING towards obscurity.
> 
> Defend, defend, defend. It was just a mistake or the OP's fault is the common answer.
> 
> The CSR's lie and everyone here knows it. They have goals to hit and that is one way they can do it. Anyone who does not think this is true is just blind.


No, I don't know it. As the husband of a former CSR I have to disagree. Yes there are quite a few who are ignorant, mostly those who treat it as a 9-5 job and just don't want to provide excellent service but just want to get by. I do not think there is any outright lying going on. As for the goals the only goal that could have possibly been a part of this mistake was the goal relating to call time. Period. Unless the rep tried to upsell something and didn't mange that but a SD DVR is hardly an upsell in this case.

The only person who can resolve this is the OP. It sounds as if the second CSR read back the notes from the initial call and confirmed what the original CAR entered, wrong or right. This again is another fault of DirecTV and how they handle their hardware (see you thought I was an apologist). I as a customer should be able to go online and select specific hardware for my specific needs even if it costs a premium. I should also be able to see my work orders along with any hardware recommended for that truck roll or be emailed this information within 1 hour of scheduling. That way I can verify work orders like this are right BEFORE it costs me and D* time and them a good deal of money.

In all likelyhood the problem here was that the CSR didnt correctly understand the OP's request, or they miss keyed something. There is no benefit to the original CSR to send the wrong hardware. When dealing with D* in the past one invaluable thing I have found is once a call is completed you can do a couple things. One, if the CSR did a good job ask to talk to their supervisor so that you can leave positive feedback about the service you received and while you have the supervisor on the phone ask them to review the call notes with you to 'make sure you were justified in your praise'. The alternative is after you get off the phone, invest another small block of your time and call back, in 99.9999% of all cases you will get a different CSR and ask them to read the notes back to you.



> 2.5 pages of blame (the OP is wrong or expects to much) and excuses that the CSR's are "just people and make mistakes". And then wonder why the OP does not come back?
> 
> Amazing. Simply amazing.


The OP is definitely not at fault. And hopefully some of the feedback here will provide them with some valuable tools. I know I myself have had to run things up the tree before and even had to go the Ellen Filipiack route one time. When I'd reached the end of my rope I reached out and D* helped. They will help to make it right, if you let them.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> guys are friggin unbelievable.
> the authority figure for a customer is the csr, so what they say is supposed to be the truth from a customer standpoint.
> if they don't know and make something up to cover the lack of knowledge in order to placate the customer its lying.
> a lie of omission is still a lie.
> ...


A response of "I don't know but I'll find out," which I got from one CSR, would go a long way to resolve misinformation or as the politicians say "I mis-spoke.":nono2:


----------



## loveshockey (Feb 25, 2008)

Satelliteracer said:


> Sports blackouts (having been in the sports business for over a decade, this at times even stumps the experts)


Time to get some new experts..it's really NOT THAT TOUGH....


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

paulsown said:


> The CSR's lie and everyone here knows it. They have goals to hit and that is one way they can do it. Anyone who does not think this is true is just blind.


Totally off. I've said it before. CSR's DO NOT get any kind of bonus or sales incentive for equipment. They do not have 'goals to hit' for equipment at all. Please don't randomly spout off information that you don't even know for a fact.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Phrases like "everyone knows it" and "anyone who doesn't think this" are trigger phrases for me. I don't care is it is over something as basic as the sun rising in the east, you can't lump all people into a single catagory, period.

It's like the comic who says "let me be serious" or the saleman who says "honestly". They immediately tell me the opposite is about to happen.

No, everyone doesn't know that and I, for one, don't think it, *paulsown*.


----------



## paulsown (Sep 18, 2007)

Yup, you got my agenda all right.

Directv sucks. Purchased equipment with them years ago and used the service for YEARS and would have been one of the cheerleaders here chanting the line....

Left because I thought the grass was greener somewhere else. After a short time, came back to Directv. The company has changed TREMENDOUSLY. Been lied to, had family lied to (very, very similar to the OP's current problem of ordering equipment at an agreed price and getting far less equipment and told that they need to pay more for the agreed equipment). I know a lot of people who have had these types of problems recently but are stuck in contracts

I started to think about the current model that Directv uses...you pay for equipment that you do not own. Directv installs it using their providers, if the install is botched, the customer is responsible for the costs to repair. If the equipment fails, the customer pays to get equipment that works that they still do not own. Plus, a continually extending agreement so that you can't leave and nickle and dime increases to the bill EVERY YEAR. 

Not to mention free software testing by a forum full of people who attack anybody who says anything negative about the company, even those who have genuine problems and are just upset. I feel bad for those that come here for help and never post again because of the backlash, which is supposedly some type of "proof" to those that attack them that the OP realized that they were....... wrong, I guess? Not sure.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

paulsown said:


> Yup, you got my agenda all right.
> 
> *Yada yada yada*


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Well now that we're clear on that...


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

paulsown said:


> Yup, you got my agenda all right.
> 
> Directv sucks. Purchased equipment with them years ago and used the service for YEARS and would have been one of the cheerleaders here chanting the line....
> 
> ...


Why thank you for enlightening all of us who have very little problems. have had good interactions and support. Now I know that the system Ihave been using flawlessly for 15 years and have had nothing but smooth service calls and interactions with the CSRs has been lying to me all along. Gee, I had better dump them because, of course they have been lying to me.

Go away. You feel you have been wronged and only come here to enlighten us. By your own admission, you are not a customer anymore so you cannot provide any help or input.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> Why thank you for enlightening all of us who have very little problems. have had good interactions and support. Now I know that the system Ihave been using flawlessly for 15 years and have had nothing but smooth service calls and interactions with the CSRs has been lying to me all along. Gee, I had better dump them because, of course they have been lying to me.
> 
> Go away. You feel you have been wronged and only come here to enlighten us. By your own admission, you are not a customer anymore so you cannot provide any help or input.


I think he came back to DirecTV, but hates the company. Some people enjoy paying for punishment I guess.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

paulsown said:


> I started to think about the current model that Directv uses...you pay for equipment that you do not own. Directv installs it using their providers,


Yes and yes.



> if the install is botched, the customer is responsible for the costs to repair.


There is a 90 day warranty on installations, which should cover botched jobs.



> If the equipment fails, the customer pays to get equipment that works that they still do not own.


$20 for shipping both ways, even without the protection plan.



> Plus, a continually extending agreement so that you can't leave and nickle and dime increases to the bill EVERY YEAR.


As long as you don't change your hardware, the commitment is for 24 months and then ceases. And please find me a cable company that doesn't raise its rates yearly.

Yeah, you've got nailed, *paulsown*.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Hoosier205 said:


> I think he came back to DirecTV, but hates the company. Some people enjoy paying for punishment I guess.


Suffering makes one stronger. He'll be better for this.

I'm glad DirecTV can make you a better, more resilient person, *paulsown*. Maybe you should write them a letter of thank-you. :grin:


----------



## davidatl14 (Mar 24, 2006)

ETF's be damned.



Life is far too short to let your choice of TV Provider ruin not only your day but seemingly a good part of your life.

Vote with your wallet. If you are bitter and upset constantly, Change providers immediately.

If finances are cut so short that you can't do that, then probably some other things contributing to the General state of unhappiness. 

I'm very happy with DirecTV been with them since inception.

I also understand people here in this forum have some legitimate complaints with various problems with DirecTV.

I would hope that a couple of calls would get you pointed in the right direction and headed toward a resolution that is good for the customer and provider.

If not though I don't understand not voting with your wallet.

Let me add I do understand some people were working when they set up their accounts and have since possibly lost a job and may have to have downgraded or possibly suspend their services.

No malice intended toward the latter group.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

Paulsown,

To be personally honest I don't view myself as a cheerleader even though I am, and have been from the beginning, a CE software tester. Have I ever received wrong information from a D* CSR's? Yep. Have I ever had an installation issue? Yep. 

You freely state that you left because you thought the pasture was greener elsewhere, yet you came back. So may I infer that the pasture was not as green as you expected?

If you lease a car do you make an initial payment for a vehicle even though you don't own it? If so isn't that payment substantially less than what you would pay if you purchased the car outright? Isn't D* the same in that context?

If D*'s installers botch an installation won't D* correct any problem within a reasonable timeframe if they are informed of the problem(s)? Doesn't D* offer an extended maintenance plan that will cover any problems that occur in the future? Isn't that substantially the same as an extended warranty on a new car or other consumer item?

Also, I am not aware of the continually extending contracts that you mention. If you don't upgrade your equipment the contract is only for two years. If you pay for the maintenance plan any replacement to existing malfunctioning equipment, that is not an upgrade, does not extend a contract. For example my HR-20 and my HR-22 are now outside their two-year commitment and if they were to fail, since I have a the maintenance plan, I would get a similar unit without extending my commitment.

I guess the thing that aggravated me most about your factually questionable post is the blanket criticism you made to the folks who belong to the Cutting Edge, the very folks who have spent many hours testing and evaluating potential improvements that benefit the vast majority of owners who have no idea that we even exist. If we are cheerleaders, which I categorically reject, I haven't received my uniform or pom-poms.


----------



## paulsown (Sep 18, 2007)

Love it....

"I have been with Directv for xx years and I know they are the best because i have not used anybody else for years and they allow me to purchase their stuff!!!"

Blind.

90 days obviuously does not help all of those on here. Not to mention those that have problems that exist but do not manifest themselves until well after the installation.

$20 shipping does not cover the cost of the equipment. And the equipment rarely lasts 24 months, so if you want the service you are obligated to pay for, you have no choice but to extend your commitment.

Suffered through a number of failing boxes and lost signals and I am now Directv free! The windows 7 computers that are connected to my TV's have proven to be more reliable than the Directv boxes I can watch OTA even when it rains (simply amazing). No longer paying for punishment.

An Tonyd79, I am sorry to interrupt your utopia. I will go away when I am ready.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Please don't leave. You are entertaining.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

paulsown said:


> Suffered through a number of failing boxes and lost signals and I am now Directv free! The windows 7 computers that are connected to my TV's have proven to be more reliable than the Directv boxes I can watch OTA even when it rains (simply amazing). No longer paying for punishment.


Yet the bitterness survives ...

You've made a great choice for yourself as you are now satisfied, yes? I enjoy DIRECTV and would loathe going OTA (can't get anything). To each his own and while you may find it amazing. I'm happy with my choice in television provider .. as I'm sure you are now as well.

Cheers.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

paulsown said:


> I started to think about the current model that Directv uses...you pay for equipment that you do not own.


You lease equipment. Check.



paulsown said:


> Directv installs it using their providers,


Yes they do. Check.



paulsown said:


> if the install is botched, the customer is responsible for the costs to repair.


False. Check.



paulsown said:


> If the equipment fails, the customer pays to get equipment that works that they still do not own.


It's called a protection plan. You're covered. Check.



paulsown said:


> Plus, a continually extending agreement so that you can't leave and nickle and dime increases to the bill EVERY YEAR.


Your agreement isn't extended unless you add additional receivers or upgrade existing receivers. Check.



paulsown said:


> Not to mention free software testing by a forum full of people who attack anybody who says anything negative about the company, even those who have genuine problems and are just upset.


Hardly. We are usually first on the scene to help. Check.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't think any company tells its employees to lie to customers. Are some CSR's not fully trained, quite possibly. But having been a CSR at a company in the past I know how often jobs change in that area, you get someone trained and they move on. Remember, the readers of this board are not the vast majoirty of D* customers. As a group I'd say we are more aware of a lot of D*'s terms, equipment, and channels than avg user or quite possibly many employees. Sadly, sometimes people are quick to say someone lied to them if they don't get the answer they want.....or there was a "snafu" that took place. No business is perfect, everyone makes mistakes it's just a matter of how the business resolves those issues. Each time I have had an issue with D* quite honestly they have done just about anything they can to help resolve my issues and see if they can offer anything for the hassle(s) that took place.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

paulsown said:


> $20 shipping does not cover the cost of the equipment. And the equipment rarely lasts 24 months, so if you want the service you are obligated to pay for, you have no choice but to extend your commitment.
> 
> 
> > Why the misleading information? Your contract is not extended if you need a replacement box due to failure of a current box.
> ...


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

bixler said:


> Why the misleading information?


Truth is not the goal here. Bile is.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

Carl Spock said:


> Truth is not the goal here. Bile is.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> The point was that whether they are lying, mistaken, mistrained or whatever it is DirecTV that is to be blamed because the CSR ***IS*** DirecTV as far as the CUSTOMER is concerned. "Th CSR was wrong" is a totally meaningless statement. Since the CSR is a representative of DirecTV, RIGHT OR WRONG it is DirecTV that is wrong. I trained CSR's for 3 years and the #1 rule is YOU ARE THE COMPANY. As per my original message you'd see that whether they were lying or misinformed doesn't matter.


It would matter to you if you were the one being called a liar.


----------



## Barcthespark (Dec 16, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> *Suffering makes one stronger.* He'll be better for this.
> 
> I'm glad DirecTV can make you a better, more resilient person, *paulsown*. Maybe you should write them a letter of thank-you. :grin:


That's a lie.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Maybe, but you miss the point.

That's a joke.


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

Some of you guys need to step outside once in awhile and get some air. :lol:


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Whaa..?


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

*Officer Cass:* Our scout ships have reached Dantooine. They found the remains of a Rebel base, but they estimate that it has been deserted for some time. They are now conducting an extensive search of the surrounding systems.

*Governor Tarkin:* [referring to Leia] She lied. She lied to us. 

*Darth Vader:* I told you she would never consciously betray the Rebellion.

*Governor Tarkin: *Terminate her. Immediately.

*on blu Oct 2011.*


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

loveshockey said:


> Time to get some new experts..it's really NOT THAT TOUGH....


When the leagues change the rules, the zip codes, etc...it can be tough.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

hasan said:


> It would matter to you if you were the one being called a liar.


O.I.C. The Corporate Entity of DirecTV has been personally insulted because a customer called them a liar (right or wrong) and are cowered in a corner somewhere in tears and DBSTalk has to protect their virtue. What's the difference ... lie, misinformation, whatever. Someone simply f'd up and the customer is upset. So in the heat of the moment he called them a liar instead of an F-Up. Geez, you'd think some people were defending their mothers rather than a multi-billion dollar soul-less corporation. :lol:


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

paulsown said:


> An Tonyd79, I am sorry to interrupt your utopia. I will go away when I am ready.


Or when I put you on ignore since you add nothing to the conversation except DirecTV==bad. Those you criticize offer help, criticize and laud. But since you know better, I am calling DirecTV right now to cancel. Obviously, I must be crazy to be anywhere near satisfied.


----------



## bigbrother52 (Jan 20, 2008)

paulsown said:


> Suffered through a number of failing boxes and lost signals and I am now Directv free! The windows 7 computers that are connected to my TV's have proven to be more reliable than the Directv boxes I can watch OTA even when it rains (simply amazing). No longer paying for punishment.


Personally, I am right smack dab in the middle of what I will call an install/upgrade nightmare. Today I am most certain my blood pressure rose by several points by the time I watched this guy drive up the road after a failure to install a single thing.

That said, I cannot imagine leaving DirecTV for what you now have for service, if that's what a computer running windows 7 connected to TV's is.
While I am missing some programs as we speak, I will sit down later, in front of any number of TV sets here and use my MRV set-up with my DVR's to catch up when I am ready to do so and I don't need no stinkin mouse!

I will give DirecTV some time to make my current situation right and they will more then likely try to do so. But if they don't or won't then I will probably suffer with this terribley inconvienient HD-DVR/MRV set-up just as it is, and they will not get a chance to make even more money off of me.

Neither Windows 7 nor the cable company can offer me anything anywhere near my current level of sopistication.
I wish it were possable for me to get more upset with them but in the long run, I'd be the loser I fear...just as you are. 
TV Computer, just great


----------



## paulsown (Sep 18, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> You lease equipment. Check.
> 
> Yes they do. Check.
> 
> ...


Ah yes, the protection plan. I forgot about that. Pay MORE every month for "insurance" against the failure of equipment...that you do not own. Brilliant.

Usually first to point out the mistakes that the customer made.......not sure about help.


----------



## paulsown (Sep 18, 2007)

bigbrother52 said:


> Personally, I am right smack dab in the middle of what I will call an install/upgrade nightmare. Today I am most certain my blood pressure rose by several points by the time I watched this guy drive up the road after a failure to install a single thing.
> 
> That said, I cannot imagine leaving DirecTV for what you now have for service, if that's what a computer running windows 7 connected to TV's is.
> While I am missing some programs as we speak, I will sit down later, in front of any number of TV sets here and use my MRV set-up with my DVR's to catch up when I am ready to do so and I don't need no stinkin mouse!
> ...


I have a number of computers/media boxes/game consoles connected to different TV's throughout the house along with one media server. With Playon and some other tricks, can stream just about any program not available over OTA to any TV any time I want to watch it. Plus I can record OTA and to watch on any TV at any time as well, for free, other than the cost of the equipment (which I own) and Play On. Easy. No sleazy installers, no crappy CS, no failing DVR's, no increased fees .


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

with apologies to Jim Mora:



> What's that? Ah - Play On? Don't talk about - Play On? You kidding me? Play On? I just hope we can watch a show! Another show.


That's it - Play On? You better have some significant "other tricks" to get around the dozens of restricted content sites available with DirecTV that I haven't seen available anywhere on the Web. You keep talking about OTA, and yes, most people forget that at a minimum, a third of their viewing is on the major networks, but how do you plan to watch some of the most significant and memorable programs that I have seen, which are not widely available on the Internet?

And let's not forget about HDTV. While I'm sure you can get some of your content in HD, most will come in in really crappy quality. Try blowing that up to 50". It will look like sh...well, you know what I mean.

paulsown, I'm sure living off the grid when it comes to television is very satisfying. So was not owning a TV for years and just reading a lot, which was my answer. Frankly, I like my solution better than yours.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

paulsown said:


> Usually first to point out the mistakes that the customer made.......


Actually, we had a meeting a while back and we offer this particular service in your honor.

We get it. You have an agenda. You hate Directv, a service provider you don't even subscribe to. Yet you take the time to come here and rant about said service provider.  That's really...hmm...I'm not sure which word to use...sad maybe? Yes, sad will do just fine.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

paulsown said:


> Another thread proving why this forum is ROCKETING towards obscurity.
> 
> Defend, defend, defend. It was just a mistake or the OP's fault is the common answer.
> 
> ...


Challenges paulsown to "prove" csr's lie!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

paulsown said:


> I have a number of computers/media boxes/game consoles connected to different TV's throughout the house along with one media server. With Playon and some other tricks, can stream just about any program not available over OTA to any TV any time I want to watch it. Plus I can record OTA and to watch on any TV at any time as well, for free, other than the cost of the equipment (which I own) and Play On. Easy. No sleazy installers, no crappy CS, *no failing DVR's,* no increased fees .


Amazing...you own flawless PCs with hard drives that will never fail.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

paulsown said:


> Ah yes, the protection plan. I forgot about that. Pay MORE every month for "insurance" against the failure of equipment...that you do not own. Brilliant.
> 
> Usually first to point out the mistakes that the customer made.......not sure about help.


Actually I do own all my equipment, Contrary to what you believe you do own parts of the equipment, not the recievers but you do own the spliters, lnb, dish and the cabling.


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

paulsown said:


> Ah yes, the protection plan. I forgot about that. Pay MORE every month for "insurance" against the failure of equipment...that you do not own. Brilliant.
> 
> Usually first to point out the mistakes that the customer made.......not sure about help.


Actually, the Protection Plan covers the dish, splitters, multiswitches, and cables. If your receiver/DVR dies, D* will replace at only the cost of shipping. I think free shipping is an added bonus of the Protection Plan, though.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

I have personally received enough service when wiring or a DVR has failed to justify this expense. While YMMV, mine has been a worthwhile expenditure.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

Here is an example of a Directv lie:



kokishin said:


> Still waiting for Directv to do what they promised in 2007: http://dtv.client.shareholder.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=286351


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

kokishin said:


> Here is an example of a Directv lie:


...that's not a lie either. Plans are subject to change. The plan changed.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

kokishin said:


> kokishin said:
> 
> 
> > Here is an example of a Directv lie:
> ...


Wow. Quoting yourself to bump a rant. That's a new one on me. :nono2:


----------



## oldfantom (Mar 13, 2006)

Obviously, 

(1) Directv made their plans the day the company filed their papers of incorporation. These plans involved recruiting a group of loyalist (e.g. fanboys) to shoot down every complaint from unhappy customers. 
(2) Directv planned to mess with certain customers. These customers were named in the secret papers of incorporation. Amazingly, some of these people on the mess with list have not yet been born. 
(3) Directv has invented perfect hardware, but only gave that perfect hardware to Stuart Sweet. We are not sure why Stuart was chosen.
(4) The protection plan, aka insurance, is a first in the world. Certainly all leases up to now have covered all maintenance and repair even for wear items. 
(5) CSR's are not underpaid, near minimum wage employees in a high turnover position. They are in fact highly paid to pamper the folks mentioned in part (1) and hack off the folks in part (2). 
(6) Carl Spock is not a human being. But a computer program that monitors this forum. I will leave it to you to guess the meaning of the acronym C.A.R.L. S.P.O.C.K.


Either that, or Directv is a business. They are concerned with making profits. They take care of their customers the best that they can within the constraints of reasonable business practices. If you have been on the bad end of those reasonable business practices, you probably see no humor in this post and fired off an acidic reply before getting this far. I am sorry for bad experiences, but they are not going to get better with a rant in this forum. Nor are they likely to sway those of us without your misfortunes. I hope your day gets better.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

< run program >
input: humor
output: :lol:
< end program >


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

http://dtv.client.shareholder.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=286351

It's a PRESS RELEASE from a publically traded company. Nowhere does it indicate that it was subject to change or they were just teasing.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I was really disappointed when that press release didn't come true and I'm still puzzled as to why.

However, that was a long time ago, especially after all the HD adds since that time.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> I was really disappointed when that press release didn't come true and I'm still puzzled as to why.
> 
> However, that was a long time ago, especially after all the HD adds since that time.


Yes it's 3 years since the press release was issued (which is still on their website) and even with the latest HD additions, they still haven't completed what the press release stated.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> ...that's not a lie either. Plans are subject to change. The plan changed.


Nowhere in that press release do I see the mention of the words "plan" or "subject to change."

However it is a press release, and we know how unreliable those things can be from any source. Let's just say it was a much-delayed promise in that the dates were off by almost three years.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

billsharpe said:


> *Nowhere in that press release do I see the mention of the words "plan" or "subject to change."*
> 
> However it is a press release, and we know how unreliable those things can be from any source. Let's just say it was a much-delayed promise in that the dates were off by almost two years.


Plans and services are inclusive of everyone's DirecTV subscriber agreement, which is updated periodically as well, by the way.

I just an updated version recently...and read all of it. Wonder how many folks actually do that.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

kokishin said:


> Yes it's 3 years since the press release was issued (which is still on their website) and even with the latest HD additions, they still haven't completed what the press release stated.


So what? Are you that mad? Show them you care with your wallet and switch providers. Crying here does nothing.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> So what? Are you that mad? Show them you care with your wallet and switch providers. Crying here does nothing.


What are you mad about?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

kokishin said:


> Yes it's 3 years since the press release was issued (which is still on their website) and even with the latest HD additions, they still haven't completed what the press release stated.


I guess that means...we can give up on it and move on?


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> I guess that means...we can give up on it and move on?


I gave up on it a long time ago.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

kokishin said:


> What are you mad about?


I'm not mad. You're the one going on & on & on...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

kokishin said:


> I gave up on it a long time ago.


Yet, you brought it up...again.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> I'm not mad. You're the one going on & on & on...


et tu?


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> So what? Are you that mad? Show them you care with your wallet and switch providers. Crying here does nothing.


I'm certainly not that mad to consider switching. I don't even subscribe to the pay channels. The thread title is about lies. DirecTV never rescinded the press release nor advised anyone that the expected channels would not be provided in the time frame mentioned. Whether that's a lie or not is debatable. I was just pointing out that oftentimes press releases can be somewhat flaky.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> I'm certainly not that mad to consider switching. I don't even subscribe to the pay channels. The thread title is about lies. DirecTV never rescinded the press release nor advised anyone that the expected channels would not be provided in the time frame mentioned. Whether that's a lie or not is debatable. I was just pointing out that oftentimes press releases can be somewhat flaky.


My comment wasn't towards you, as I didn't quote you. I also agree.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Yet, you brought it up...again.


Yet, you brought it up...again.


----------



## rjdafoe (Apr 11, 2008)

Carl Spock said:


> with apologies to Jim Mora:
> 
> That's it - Play On? You better have some significant "other tricks" to get around the dozens of restricted content sites available with DirecTV that I haven't seen available anywhere on the Web. You keep talking about OTA, and yes, most people forget that at a minimum, a third of their viewing is on the major networks, but how do you plan to watch some of the most significant and memorable programs that I have seen, which are not widely available on the Internet?
> 
> And let's not forget about HDTV. While I'm sure you can get some of your content in HD, most will come in in really crappy quality. Try blowing that up to 50". It will look like sh...well, you know what I mean.


It is becomeing easier and easier as time goes on. I am thinking about it as well when my contract is up. Things like netflix, hulu and playon make it really tempting. Alot of TV is now on netflix, with more coming I would bet. Plus the Hulu paid service. Brings down that $100 a month bill to a fraction of the cost.

The thing that will kill this is capped internet.


----------



## claymanhb (Mar 28, 2007)

This has happened to me twice before. I hate having to deal with this BS. They'll say anything to get you off the phone. Every time I've received a "special offer" to upgrade equipment or get something installed, I end up getting charged the full retail value at the end of the month. Then I have to spend 2 hours on the phone with them. 

Their service sucks but I can deal with it for the technology!


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

oldfantom said:


> Obviously,
> 
> (1) Directv made their plans the day the company filed their papers of incorporation. These plans involved recruiting a group of loyalist (e.g. fanboys) to shoot down every complaint from unhappy customers.
> (2) Directv planned to mess with certain customers. These customers were named in the secret papers of incorporation. Amazingly, some of these people on the mess with list have not yet been born.
> ...


Oh we know why Stuart was chosen....


----------



## Barcthespark (Dec 16, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> Maybe, but you miss the point.
> 
> That's a joke.


I know, I was joking too.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

thisis getting almost an entertaining as the posts about the Iphone 4 release, gonna need more popcorn


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

wingrider01 said:


> thisis getting almost an entertaining as the posts about the Iphone 4 release, gonna need more popcorn


:hurah::hurah:


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

Last week they lied to me, too.

They said the tech would arrive between 8am and Noon, and he didn't arrive until 12:50pm.


----------



## xceebeex (Jun 17, 2010)

jahgreen said:


> Last week they lied to me, too.
> 
> They said the tech would arrive between 8am and Noon, and he didn't arrive until 12:50pm.


Do they compensate you for that? I read somewhere that you get like a $100 credit if they are late.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

xceebeex said:


> Do they compensate you for that? I read somewhere that you get like a $100 credit if they are late.


I believe that may only be true if they are a no call no show, but hell if you whine enough D* generally does just about anything to keep anyone no matter the worth....


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

xceebeex said:


> Do they compensate you for that? I read somewhere that you get like a $100 credit if they are late.


Blaze?


----------



## xceebeex (Jun 17, 2010)

bixler said:


> Blaze?


Do you think that I am someone else? I am definitely not, just a potential new customer.


----------



## amorse2183 (May 25, 2006)

jahgreen said:


> Last week they lied to me, too.
> 
> They said the tech would arrive between 8am and Noon, and he didn't arrive until 12:50pm.


and this one of my biggest pet peeves. I've said it several times, but for me it holds true that if you have an appointment to do ANYTHING and you are late it's disrespectful and totally unacceptable. Again, the fact of the matter in my view is that the company didn't provide the products or services requested already paid for by a customer. 
It makes no difference why the customer didn't receive satisfactory service, be it lying, mistake, misspeaking, stupidity, or anything else.

Things like this must be examined on a case by case basis to determine what should be the remedy for the poor service. If it was a typo or a price mistake where a $400 product is accidentally sold for $50, it would be ridiculous to expect a remedy of anything more than a refund.

This is different. Again, the unsatisfactory situation is problem, and not the reasons for the situation.


----------



## xceebeex (Jun 17, 2010)

amorse2183 said:


> and this one of my biggest pet peeves. I've said it several times, but for me it holds true that if you have an appointment to do ANYTHING and you are late it's disrespectful and totally unacceptable. Again, the fact of the matter in my view is that the company didn't provide the products or services requested already paid for by a customer.
> It makes no difference why the customer didn't receive satisfactory service, be it lying, mistake, misspeaking, stupidity, or anything else.
> 
> Things like this must be examined on a case by case basis to determine what should be the remedy for the poor service. If it was a typo or a price mistake where a $400 product is accidentally sold for $50, it would be ridiculous to expect a remedy of anything more than a refund.
> ...


Yup, I agree. If the shoe was on the other foot and I was not available when the installer showed up, they would almost definitely cancel the install and go back to their shop. I could maybe understand if they gave a one hour window and were 30-45 minutes late, but to give a 4 hour window, then be late AND have the install take 2-4 hours that could cost the customer a lot of money because of the missed work.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

*amorse2183* and *xceebeex*, obviously you two guys have never been an installer for a living. You just can't accurately predict ahead of time how long a job will take. You often end up being late for your next job. There is no excuse not to call ahead to that next job and tell them you are running late, but the fact that you will be is inevitable.


----------



## xceebeex (Jun 17, 2010)

Carl Spock said:


> *amorse2183* and *xceebeex*, obviously you two guys have never been an installer for a living. You just can't accurately predict ahead of time how long a job will take. You often end up being late for your next job. There is no excuse not to call ahead to that next job and tell them you are running late, but the fact that you will be is inevitable.


You are correct, I have never been an installer and I understand things happen, but to be given a 4 hour window and still not make it within that window (with or without a call) is not cool IMO. Send out another installer or find some other way to make it "right" because I just "wasted" half of my day doing absolutely nothing when I could have been at work making money.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

You can't just send out another installer. You don't have them sitting in a bullpen, waiting to come into the game. That just isn't cost effective.

You are right in that you can call. But it is the only thing you can do.

And every installer knows what missing lunch or dinner is like, a lot. It happens all the time. And those are hours you never get paid for.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Carl Spock said:


> That's it - Play On? You better have some significant "other tricks" to get around the dozens of restricted content sites available with DirecTV that I haven't seen available anywhere on the Web. You keep talking about OTA, and yes, most people forget that at a minimum, a third of their viewing is on the major networks, but how do you plan to watch some of the most significant and memorable programs that I have seen, which are not widely available on the Internet?
> 
> And let's not forget about HDTV. While I'm sure you can get some of your content in HD, most will come in in really crappy quality. Try blowing that up to 50". It will look like sh...well, you know what I mean.


I haven't been following this thread but for some reason I clicked on it today and saw some comments about Play On and leaving pay TV in general so I thought I'd comment.

I'm going on 6 months now without DirecTV or any pay TV service and it's been great. The only thing I have missed is some live sports but not enough to justify $100+ a month. I built a HTPC which has already paid for itself in the monthly savings.

What I get for content:
1) OTA HD which accounts for about 70% of our viewing. Dual tuner DVR (could very easily add 2 more tuners). Win 7 Media Center is frankly better then either Tivo or the HR series.

2) Netflix. For all of $11 a month I get stunning Bluray's of movies well before they hit any premium movie channel. Also I can get TV shows that aren't available via streaming yet usually 6-9 months behind, no biggy.

3) Netflix Streaming (and now much of it in HD). It's actually pretty good quality on my 50" Plasma. Not bad. And the selection is getting better and better. Watched the last season of Leverage from TNT via Netflix streaming the day after the episode aired. Unfortunately haven't seen it available yet for season 3 which just started but no biggy, I'll get the DVD in 6 months if that's the case. I can wait.

4) Hulu. It's amazing how much we actually watch off Hulu. Almost all our cable shows are available on Hulu within a week of airdate. Shows like Burn Notice and Royal Pains which just started their new seasons are available streaming the day after airdate. Quality depends on the show but it's not bad at all, at least not to us. Again, not worth $100 a month for better quality and if it's really that bad....wait for the DVD/Blu on Netflix. 

5) Boxee. Lots of content here too.

6) PlayOn. This fills the gap for networks like Food, HGTV, DIY, Discovery, NatGeo since it pulls full episodes right from their web sites. Not everything is there (like Mythbusters isn't) but it gives a nice variety available at any time of hundreds of shows not available via Hulu, Netflix or Boxee.

By the way, Hulu , PlayOn and Boxee can be integrated right into Win 7 Media Center just like Netflix and you can use them all with your remote. No keyboard or mouse needed.

All in all for us we have replaced 98% of our viewing that we paid over $100 a month for just $11 a month Netflix subscription and everything else is free. That won't be the case for everyone *and* if you are someone that just can't wait to see a show then maybe it's not for you. But it really is becoming a viable alternative for many.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Great post, bonscott87. :righton: Thank you for informing me. 

Perhaps you should start a thread to this effect? It could be a clearing house for people who want to watch TV your way.


----------



## klambert (Feb 8, 2008)

Install window last week was 12-4. They called at 11 and said they would be towards the later part of the window, but were coming. At 6 we called Directv and were told the installer would get in touch with us within 20 minutes. At 6:45 the installer called us and explained _they had *never* had the parts for MRV and we were not even on the schedule for the day's installs._

DirecTV would only give me a $50 credit even after I called and explained all of this.

They have a window tomorrow morning. They'd better not be late, I'm a soccer fan and have no intent of letting them start monkeying if it's not going to be back up in time for the US match at 2:30. At that point, I'll probably cancel the entire thing.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Carl Spock said:


> Great post, bonscott87. :righton: Thank you for informing me.
> 
> Perhaps you should start a thread to this effect? It could be a clearing house for people who want to watch TV your way.


Thanks. There was the thread I started when I first did this a few months back. I guess I could find it and update it.


----------



## amorse2183 (May 25, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> *amorse2183* and *xceebeex*, obviously you two guys have never been an installer for a living. You just can't accurately predict ahead of time how long a job will take. You often end up being late for your next job. There is no excuse not to call ahead to that next job and tell them you are running late, but the fact that you will be is inevitable.


You are right. I've never been an installer. But I do have a job. When I am told to do something for work by the firm's operating manager for my section, and to have it done by a certain time, I do. There is no excuse. When I say I will do something for a client at a certain time, I do it. There is no excuse. 
I don't see what is so complicated about that. Again, I don't care why they were late or did a bad job. I only care that a bad job was done.


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

Are you all aware that this thread is now 142 posts long, and the op hasn't returned since starting this foolishness? He's probably reading the replies laughing his butt off.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

raoul5788 said:


> Are you all aware that this thread is now 142 posts long, and the op hasn't returned since starting this foolishness? He's probably reading the replies laughing his butt off.


Kind of like a stuck record.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

raoul5788 said:


> Are you all aware that this thread is now 142 posts long, and the op hasn't returned since starting this foolishness? He's probably reading the replies laughing his butt off.


Maybe he lied to us.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Mods, kill this thread before it lies to us again!


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

raoul5788 said:


> Are you all aware that this thread is now 142 posts long, and the op hasn't returned since starting this foolishness? He's probably reading the replies laughing his butt off.


He'll be back to give us an update, just give him another 9 mo's or so. His last post prior to this thread was on 09-21-09.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

RACJ2 said:


> He'll be back to give us an update, just give him another 9 mo's or so. His last post prior to this thread was on 09-21-09.


Maybe he was looking for his 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

He's late!!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Thread should be renamed "The Neverending Story"!


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> Thread should be renamed "The Neverending Story"!


But when it does end.....then that name would be a LIE


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

_Kirk:_ Everything Harry tells you is a lie.
_Harry Mudd:_ Listen to this carefully, Norman. I am lying.
_Norman:_ You say you are lying, but if everything you say is a lie, then you are telling the truth, but ...you cannot tell the truth because everything you say is a lie. You lie -- You tell the truth -- But you cannot -- Illogical! Illogical! Please explain.


----------



## Blaze (Jun 9, 2010)

bixler said:


> Blaze?


Yes......

Heres that no show etc $100
http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=10323753


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

Blaze said:


> Yes......
> 
> Heres that no show etc $100
> http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=10323753


You rely on a post from Nov 2007? LOL:hurah:


----------



## Blaze (Jun 9, 2010)

bixler said:


> You rely on a post from Nov 2007? LOL:hurah:


It's in their Forum correct, and if this were incorrect Directv would have removed it?


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

Blaze said:


> It's in their Forum correct, and if this were incorrect Directv would have removed it?


But it's from 2007....if I find the price of NFL Sunday Ticket in their forum from 2007 do you think they would honor it? LMAO


----------



## Blaze (Jun 9, 2010)

bixler said:


> if I find the price of NFL Sunday Ticket in their forum from 2007 do you think they would honor it? LMAO


That's their fault not your's also it most be correct on the $100.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2513850&postcount=1


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

Blaze said:


> That's their fault not your's also it most be correct on the $100.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2513850&postcount=1


Looks like $50 to me


----------



## Blaze (Jun 9, 2010)

bixler said:


> Looks like $50 to me


The Person complained that they didn't get the Agreed $100 there's a difference.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

bixler said:


> But when it does end.....then that name would be a LIE


Perhaps "Neverending Lie" is more suitable!


----------



## KilrB (Sep 4, 2008)

jahgreen said:


> Last week they lied to me, too.
> 
> They said the tech would arrive between 8am and Noon, and he didn't arrive until 12:50pm.


When I had mine installed had them call me on the phone to confirm that they were on thier way so I could be there. Left work early and traveled the 25 miles home. Waited for an hour and nobody showed. Finally called them and they said there werent able to make it and rescheduled for the next week.

The next week on the day before the install I (yes, I called) to confirm they were actually going to show up. They said no, changed the date again to the next week. Finally got it installed the next week by a looser who arrived early in a pile of **** van and took a nap in my drive way. No markings on the van. My wife called me first wondering if she should call the cops. I called the install service to see if it was him and it was.

Finally got mine installed 3 weeks after the NFL season started which was the only reason I got it in the first place. I would have thought placing the order 6 weeks before the start of the season would have been plenty of time to get it installed.

After about 5 calls they finally removed the fees for ST for those 3 weeks. You wouldnt think you would have to argue to not be charged for something you never recieved.

My contract is up in Sept. Glad to end this nightmare.


----------



## feeth (Jul 23, 2006)

Sorry for the late update.

I talked to someone in retensions and we finally got it worked out.

My first appointment for the MVR install and 2 new hd receivers was cancelled the day before due to a lack of equipment on hand. Called to reschedule and they gave me $50 credit on my bill for the cancelled appointment. Next appointment slot was 10 days later.

I could not be home for the next install, but my wife was. I hate doing this as my wife might not ensure everything is working properly when the tech leaves. I talked to the tech on the phone and he insured me everything was working fine. Both DVRs could be seen on the other TVs in the system he told me.

The next day I check everything out and one of the DVRs (21-700) is not showing up in the system. I call and go thru all of the troubleshooting steps which took about an hour on the phone. They think my 21-700 DVR is not working properly.

Another tech comes out yesterday with a new 24, installs it and now all seems to be well.

So the whole process did take over a month, but I finally have just about everything working right. My only issue is I can't get my esata 1tb hd to work on the 24. I asked for help in another thread here.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

Last week the home depot installers lied to me. They said they would be at my house between 1 and 3. They showed up at 4:15 and stayed until 9:00 installing my carpet. What is this world coming to?


----------

